
Analyze un-instrumented ELF core files for leaks, memory growth and corruption - ingve
https://github.com/vmware/chap#readme
======
gregnbanks
[http://search.cpan.org/~gnb/Devel-
Plumber-0.3.4/lib/Devel/Pl...](http://search.cpan.org/~gnb/Devel-
Plumber-0.3.4/lib/Devel/Plumber.pm)

------
dman
Any pointers about the approach used by this tool to catch leaks?

~~~
ingve
They are giving a presentation at ACCU 2017 tomorrow. [0] I will find out and
report back. :)

[0]
[https://conference.accu.org/site/stories/2017/sessions.html#...](https://conference.accu.org/site/stories/2017/sessions.html#Xah64Amemoryanalyzerforuninstrumentedcores)

(Apparently chap was previously called ah64)

